
EE380-Colloquim on Computer Systems [video] - stablemap
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLoROMvodv4rMWw6rRoeSpkiseTHzWj6vu
======
drallison
This link points a playlist of the EE380 videos that can be found on YouTube.
Most talks have abstracts which can be found at
[http://ee380.stanford.edu/Abstracts/YYMMDD.html](http://ee380.stanford.edu/Abstracts/YYMMDD.html)
where YYMMDD is constructed from the last two digits of the year of
presentation, MM is the month, and DD is the date.

The EE380 Colloquium, aka The Stanford EE Computer Systems Colloquium,
continues to present talks live on the Stanford Campus W4:30-5:45PM. The talks
are video recorded and posted to YouTube a day or two following presentation.
The live talks are open to anyone.

The current program and current Abstracts can be found at
[http://ee380.stanford.edu](http://ee380.stanford.edu).

